# Foodsaver v3840 Teflon Tape Replacement ??



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2020)

So my teflon tape has giving up the ghost on my Foodsaver v3840 vacuum sealer. I bought some new tape to make the repair...  I was wondering if anybody has done this to their sealer ??  Will I have to take the heat strip out to do this repair as it seems the tape is wrapped around the ends of the heat strip cartridge ?? I tried looking on you tube for guidance and found nothing for this particular model...  I am going to ask the googler next but wanted to ask here first... 

This is the one I have...   https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...sealing-system-with-smart-seal-technology.jsp

   "Thanks"


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 13, 2020)

Not a clue Keith hope someone can help you.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey Warren..  thanks for the reply... I couldn't wait as I need to use it...  So I started tearing it apart... Took the bottom plate off (8 screws)... I could see there were 2 screws holding the heat strip cartridge in place.. took those screws out and pulled the cartridge out the top as far as I could as there are 2 white wires attached to each end...  You have to rearrange those wires to get some slack so the cartridge will come out enough and lay over on it's side so you can wrap the new tape around the ends... 

Because the old tape went bad the bags were sticking to the heat element itself...  and in turn when pulling bag out it bent the thin heat strip up some...  I had to kind of hold it straight when I put the new tape back on ... 

Put it all back together making sure I put the white wires back in their original spot ... Plugged it in and gave it a try...  worked just like a new sealer...  nice wide seal without the bag sticking anywhere...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Great glad it worked out for you.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2020)

Pictures.....   We need pictures......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2020)

Yea I know Dave... I'm one of the few that doesn't own a cell phone..  I use a digital camera ( PITA) ..  So I don't do pictures very often to have to go through the hassle of loading them on lap top and going that route ...  sorry...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, that happens....  I know what you mean.....


----------

